
Dive into Python 3 - prakash
http://diveintopython3.org/
======
yelkeew
Skip to the bottom: This site is optimized for Lynx just because fuck you. I'm
told it also looks nice in graphical browsers.

~~~
SapphireSun
I always enjoy it when you see the reasonable friendly people you get to know
through their writing turn out to have a healthy dose of attitude.

~~~
ionfish
"[T]urn out to have"? Hasn't Mark Pilgrim always been this way?

~~~
SapphireSun
Maybe, but I was never exposed to it :-)

------
amix
Dive into Python was one of the first Python books I read. It's filled with
small (and Pythonic) tricks, has excellent examples and great explanations. I
especially like the simple way it's written. It made Python click for me.

I am looking forward for the successor.

------
kcy
So let's say you have a CS background and want to pick up python today - is it
worth it to read up on the 2.0 stuff or just go right for 3.0 seeing as 3.0 is
"backwards incompatible"? Is there a mass exodus to 3.0 happening or are there
going to be a lot of people (e.g. researchers in other disciplines whose life
is only peripherally programming) who are going to stick with the 2.0 that
they already know and love?

And is this (<http://docs.python.org/3.0/>) the best place to look for 3.0
learning material or is it better to do the Dive Into Python (for v2.0) thing
then figure out the 3.0 differences?

~~~
joshsharp
I would suggest learning Python 2.x first. The v2 branch is not going away
overnight, and you're going to pick up Python 3.0 fairly quick after you know
2.0, so you may as well learn the version you can use straight away (with
frameworks, libraries etc.) and learn your way up to 3.0 proficiency from
there.

~~~
EliAndrewC
Agreed, with the addendum that you should learn on Python version 2.6, which
lets you import many of the features from 3.0 on a per-file basis to make the
transition to 3.0 easier.

------
brusqe
There is a thread on Reddit where Mark Pilgram states that the final
manuscript is due in June. He also states that if you have any
suggestions/feedback, you should speak up.

Check it here :
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/7sj39/dive_into_pyth...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/7sj39/dive_into_python_3/c07a7ld)

------
cgranade
Sure, there's no text yet, but I have high hopes. Given that one of the aims
of Python 3 was to remove more confusing and unnecessary features in lieu of
better-designed alternatives, teaching Python 3 from the start seems like a
really good idea.

------
wizard_2
I'd love to know if there are any good completed online books about python.
I'm oddly new at programming (being a mere IT consultant for about 6 years now
and finally deciding to concentrate on something) and I'm loving it a lot.
I've learned a fair amount of php, taught myself objects, mvc, a couple
different sqls (tsql, mysql), and a few different php frameworks.

I keep trying out other languages (I liked python's intro) but when it comes
time to making something I fall back into php because I know it very well. I
feel almost stuck. Like a need a python project. =p

~~~
iron_ball
So, not <http://www.diveintopython.org> ?

~~~
timf
I always recommend Dive Into Python to people who already know some
programming (if they're interested in Python).

------
anuraggoel
From the TOC, it looks like DIP3 is going to be even more fun to write and
read than the original.

------
babul
I'll dive into Python 3 once Django moves to it (soon I hope).

~~~
DocSavage
I'll dive into Python 3 once App Engine allows it. GvR sugggested that won't
happen anytime soon.

------
akkartik
I just tried papayawhip on the navbar of my blog :)

